# Baking with a Pain de mie...a pain?



## No Clue (Feb 21, 2008)

I decided to bake a loaf of wheat bread (recipe from the king arthur website) using a pain de mie. Everything appeared to be proceeding like it should (rise times, etc) until I took the lid off and the bread had deflated in the center/middle of the pan. I have baked regular loafs of bread before without this happening. What did I do wrong?


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 21, 2008)

well, after reading this, I can't help you.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 21, 2008)

I have several pain de mie pans and bake bread in them regularly with no problem.  Since you used a recipe from their site, you might want to call the King Arthur folks at 1-800-827-6836 and ask to speak to one of their resident bakers.  I have called them in the past with help/questions and they have always been extremely helpful.


----------



## No Clue (Feb 22, 2008)

Katie E said:


> I have several pain de mie pans and bake bread in them regularly with no problem. Since you used a recipe from their site, you might want to call the King Arthur folks at 1-800-827-6836 and ask to speak to one of their resident bakers. I have called them in the past with help/questions and they have always been extremely helpful.


 


Thanks for the number, I'll give it a try and see what they say.


----------



## No Clue (Feb 22, 2008)

No Clue said:


> Thanks for the number, I'll give it a try and see what they say.


 
I called the hotline and they seemed to think I let the bread rise too long. I went pretty much by the recipe and the bread was looking like it was doing what it was supposed to do but I'll slip it in the oven a little sooner next time and try it.


----------

